# 2 male rats 6 week old rats Derbyshire



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Location: Swadlincote Derbyshire/burton upon Trent

Number of groups of rats:1

Group number:1
Number of rats in group:2
Gender:males
Age(s):5-6 weeks old
Name(s):badger and bandit
Colours/varieties:black hooded top ear though badger has a blaze Mark on his head.not a husky so won't roan out!
Neutered:no

Reason for rehoming:I saved these boys from a horrible situation. I can't keep them although I'd love to if I had the room and cage.

Temperament:friendly don't bite fine out the cage though a little wriggly.very curious Boys that starfish at the cage.
Medical problems:none
Will the group be split (only relevant for groups of 4 and over):no

Transport available:within 10 miles I can get them to burton upon Trent train station to meet interested persons.
Other:as I say they are lush boys the blaze hooded black boy is gorgeous as is the normal black hooded boy. Very tiny Boys that need a good protein diet to beef them up a bit. Don't come with cage as there in a similar size cage to a Mary at the minute but a few inches smaller.they will be very easy to intro to an existing group of boys once there around 8 weeks and bigger.

Pm me if interested
Thanks.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Will reiterate on this post, I anyone is coming from Burtin-on-Trent to Manchester areas I can pick up and keep temporarily and take to new homes around Manchester, up to Leeds/WestYorkshire way and even down to Harlow/Chelmsford way of Essex.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Last min notice but I am going to Sheffield tomorrow if anyone can help get them from Swadlincote to Sheffield tomorrow?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

These are going to there new home on Sunday to a lovely lady who's a member on fancy rats with her 4 boys in an explorer.


----------

